# T-DSL: Telekom verzögert Freischaltung, wenn über anderen Anbieter (freenet)



## StanleyK (21. April 2004)

Ich würde gerne mal Eure Erfahrungen hierzu hören:
Ich habe am 29.03. DSL bei Freenet beauftragt. Hatte auch sehr schnell die Bestätigung von Freenet. Als nach ein paar Tagen noch nichts bez. des T-DSL-Anschlusses bei mir eingetroffen war, rief ich zuerst bei Freenet und dann bei der Telekom an. Antwort Telekom: "T-DSL wird am 20.04. freigeschaltet. Geht nicht schneller wegen den Feiertagen, dauert ca. 6 Werktage." Dass diese 6 Werktage (vor Ostern) aber zum Gesprächszeitpunkt längst vorbei waren, interessierte die "freundliche" Mitarbeiterin der Telekom gar nicht. Ich solle das halt so hinnehmen. Gestern (20.04) rief ich nochmal bei der T. an, wollte wissen, wie es mit der Freischaltung aussieht: "Wird am 27.04. freigeschaltet." 
Ich habe daraufhin bei Freenet angerufen: "Sollte am 20.04. freigeschaltet werden, haben auch von der Telekom keine anderslautende Mitteilung erhalten."
Eben habe ich nochmal bei der Telekom angerufen, um vielleicht mal einen zuständigen Mitarbeiter an die Strippe zu bekommen: "Wir wissen nicht, wer dafür zuständig ist. Aber das kann ein Technisches Problem sein, vielleicht sind gerade keine Ports frei, und nur schriftliche Zusagen sind für uns bindend. Und die haben Sie ja nicht." Aber bei Freenet im System steht das von der Telekom mitgeteilte Datum: 20.04.
Die Telekom schiebt also immer einen anderen Grund vor, wenn es um die Freischaltung geht. 

Für mein Zimmer an meinem Studienort habe ich auch kürzlich DSL beauftragt. Den Anschluss bei der Telekom direkt, über Freenet nur den Tarif. Obwohl ich das erst ein paar Tage nach dem obigen Termin beauftragt hatte, ist da schon alles nutzbar. Seltsam.

Ist ein "Technisches Problem" bei einer Freischaltung so gravierend, dass man es erst verschweigt und die Feiertage vorschiebt und dann den Termin nochmal nach hinten verlegt, ohne jegliche Mitteilung?
Oder blockiert die Telekom das absichtlich? 

Wir bezahlen monatlich ca. 65 - 90 € für unseren ISDN-Anschluss an die Telekom. Wenn ein normales mittelständisches Unternehmen so mit seinen Kunden umgehen würde, hätte es derer sicherlich bald nicht mehr viele. Aber ein normales Unternehmen hat ja auch kein Monopol. 

Der freenet-Mitarbeiter teilte mir übrigens mit, von solchen Fällen schon des öfteren gehört zu haben.

Ich kann also jedem potentiellen freenet, aol, ....-Kunden nur raten: T-DSL direkt bei der Telekom ohne Tarif bestellen (Modem mir Rechnung online: 9,90 €) und den Tarif beim jew. Provider.

Vielleicht können ja auch andere DSL-Nutzer ihre Erfahrungen hier kundtun.

Gruss!


----------



## Tim C. (21. April 2004)

Ich denke das wird auch nicht wesentlich besser verlaufen, wenn du diesen Anschluss direkt bei der Telekom geordert hättest.
Das ist einfach Glück wie es gerade auskommt.


----------



## StanleyK (21. April 2004)

Naja. Warum dauert die Freischaltung einen Monat lang? Hat die Telekom so wenige Mitarbeiter, dass Technische Probleme erst nach so langer Zeit behoben werden können? Ich habe kurz vor der Beauftragung durch freenet mal bei der Telekom angerufen wg. DSL. "Kann ich Ihnen dort in 6 Tagen freischalten."

Ich würde eher mal auf Unfähigkeit und Arroganz der Telekom tippen. In diesem Sa..laden weiss nämlich die linke Hand nicht, was die rechte gerade macht. Kann Dir hier noch ein Bsp. präsentieren: Bei der Bestellung meines T-Net-Anschlusses am Studienort lief das noch schlimmer: Hab Daten/Adresse angegeben und darauf hingewiesen, dass in meinem Zimmer ein Anschluss liegt, allerdings im Haus noch drei weitere Wohnungen sind. Da der Telekom-Mitarbeiter diesen "toten" Anschluss nicht im System fand, verblieben wir so: Alles wird auf Eis gelegt, ich frage meine Vermieter nach dem Namen des Zimmervormieters. Da meine Vermieter gerade im Urlaub waren, dauerte es ca. eine Woche bis zur Klärung. 
Nach ihrem Urlaub kamen die Vermieter dann aber von sich aus auf mich zu: Sie hatten von der T. ein Schreiben erhalten, dass für ihren Anschluss ein Nachfolger angemeldet sei und ihr Anschluss abgeschaltet werde, wenn sie keine anderslautende Mitteilung machen würden. Wir haben also bei der T. angerufen und nachgefragt: "Im System steht hier nichts darüber, da brauchen Sie sich keine Sorgen zu machen. Der Anschluss bleibt bestehen." Als ich einige Tage später von der FH zurück kam, hatten meine Vermieter auf einmal keinen Anschluss mehr. Und nur durch langwierige Gespräche von einem fremden Anschluss konnte das rückgängig gemacht werden.

Nichts für ungut, aber so ein Pfusch kann ja wohl nicht normal sein.

Gruss!

PS: Unsere Eumex-ISDN-Anlage funktioniert auch nicht ganz einwandfrei im Zusammenspiel mit dem PC. Und von Bekannten und Kollegen sowie im Netz habe ich gleiche Erfahrungen gehört/gelesen. Telekom beim Verkauf: "Die Probleme der älteren Eumex-Anlagen treten bei den neuren Anlagen nicht mehr auf."
Dafür aber wohl neue Probleme bei neuen Anlagen - ha ha!


----------



## ESM (21. April 2004)

Ich hab DSL über Arcor...
Das sollte auch eine Tage daueren. So ca. 7 Werktage. Dacht ich mir, ok. Kannste nutzen, um schonmal alle Kabel vom Keller zum Boden zzu legen. Nach den besagten 7 Werktagen geschah nichts. Nach mehreren Telefonaten war ich dann ziemlich sauer ( irgendwie verständlich oder nicht ? ). Viele Tage gingen ins Land.... und erst als mir dann der Kragen platzte und ich mit kündigen drohte, ging alles ganz schnell.... Ratz Fatz..... komisch komisch... ich frage mich, was die Anbieter mit so einer Taktik erzwingen wollen....


----------



## StanleyK (22. April 2004)

Ich habe auch schon einige Telefonate geführt. Aber die Provider/Telekom sitzen ja am längeren Hebel. Was soll ich denn machen? Wenn ich kündige, dann muss ich ja noch länger warten. Dann habe ich vielleicht bis dahin zwar T-DSL-Anschluss, aber bei einem anderen Provider muss ich wieder eine Neubestellung machen. Und das dauert dann noch länger. Also warte ich als gehörnter Kunde ab, bis sich was tut. Ist trotzdem alles sehr unverschämt. 
Gruss!


----------



## da_Dj (28. April 2004)

Bis auf eine Ausnahme bei der das Telefonat mit einem ausnahmsweise kompetenten Mitarbieter geführt wurde, kamen meine Eltern bei der Telekom eigentlich nur weiter, wenn sie drohten unsere Anschlüsse zu kündigen. Vorher hatten die meisten Mitarbeiter auf stur gestellt. Wenigstens das einrichten von DSL usw. ging recht schnell


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2004)

Tele*komiker* eben, da habe ich schon ganz andere Bolzen erlebt, sowohl live mit Technikern vor Ort als auch an der Hotline - wobei das Wort "ot" hier eine ganz andere Bedeutung bekommt, wenn man sich hitzig diskutiert mit den Gehirnatlethen -.

Ich kann nur eins aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mitteilen_:; Ausdauernd sein und die Telkom festnageln.


----------



## emmerich_1234 (18. April 2005)

DSL bei FreeNET am 20.01.2005 beantragt.

DSL Checker sagt gut und auch FreeNET stellt eine Auftragsbestätigung zu.


Heute, nach 3 Monaten:
Immer noch kein DSL, DSL Checker sagt geht nicht. FreeNET weiss seid 30.03. davon, hält eine Info an mich aber für nicht nötig.


Was ist passiert? 

Ich habe also einige Fragen, welche mir weder von FreeNET noch von der Telekom beantwortet werden konnten:

1. Ist meine Leitung plötzlich länger geworden?
   DSL Check von vor ca. einem Monat; OK?
   DSL Check von heute; NEGATIV?

2. Warum ist der DSL Check von meinem Nachbarn zur rechten und zur linken Seite positiv?

(Entfernung zur VST ca. 800 m)

3. Wie gehe ich weiter vor? Soll DSL für mich nur ein Wunsch bleiben?


----------



## cleanerXXL (20. April 2005)

@StanleyK:  ich seh das genau wie Tim Comanns. du hattest einfach nur pech. das kann dir überall passieren.leider   

@emmerich_1234: ich würd mal bei der T-Com anrufen und jemandem an der hotline das erklären (0800-3301000 also kostenlos) und den leuten mal dein problem schildern und dann sollen die das mal mit deren system prüfen. sonst den service das messen lassen.


----------



## emmerich_1234 (20. April 2005)

Habe mit T-Com Hotline telefoniert.

Da ich ca. vor 4 Wochen (wie mir damals von der T-Com empfohlen wurde) rechtzeitig einen Umzugsantrag für Ende Oktober gestellt. Hier handelt es sich um ein Neubaugebiet und die T-Com möchte erst noch Kabel verlegen.

Seid der Zeit ist auch mein DSL Checker neagtiv:

Denn mein Anschluß ist bei der Telekom als gekündigt im System und für gekündigte Anschlüsse gibt es natürlich kein DSL......


Aber ich wollte doch nur umziehen und der T-Com rechtzeitg Mitteilung machen, damit die Erdarbeiten zeitgerecht angegangen werden können.


Leider Pech für mich: An einem gekündigten Anschluß ist kein DSL verfügbar.....


----------



## cleanerXXL (20. April 2005)

tja  das is natürlich mehr als dumm. ich kann dich da gut verstehen. die ummeldung bzw die bereitstellung in der neuen wohnung deuert immer ne weile. aber diese zeit kann man nicht verkürzen, denn wenn man das zu früh angibt, dann ergeht es einem wie dir jetz.
hast du deinen kabelanschluss noch dann versuch doch DSL via Coax. dafür brauchst du gar keinen telefonanschluss


----------



## pater2006 (22. April 2005)

Es ist wirklich so das die Telekom die Kunden behalten möchte und dafür in die Trikkiste greift.

Mein Anschluss hat 5 Nummern die müssen bei einem Wechsel angegeben werden
habe mir alle 5 Nummern 2 mal bestätigen lassen und bei meinem neuen Anbieter wurde davon eine als nicht gültig abgestempelt und somit sagt die Telekom : nicht genehmigt da eine Nummer nicht korrekt ist...

Telefongespräch zwischen mir und Telekom:

Ich : Ich will zu einem anderen Anbieter Wechseln dafür brauche ich meine Nummern 
zum 2ten mal 

Telekom:da können wir nichts dafür kann nur die Regulierungsbehörde was dafür . 

Ich: Was hat die Regulierungsbehörde mit meinem Wechsel zu tun ?

Telekom : !

Ich: Ich will jetz meine Nummern haben.

Telekom: ok

So mein Anbieter hat danach meine Telefon Nummern mit dem letzten mal verglichen und er hat gesagt da ist ja wieder die Nummer die abgeleht wurde .........

Das ich nicht lache .......so dreist ist die Deutsche Telekom.


Fazit:

Betrug und Lug bei der Telekom ohne Ende


----------



## cleanerXXL (22. April 2005)

hmm. versteh ich nich.
ich hab da noch nie solche probs gehabt


----------



## Mysterychans (20. November 2009)

Tja, wenn man wieder zurück zur Telekom will gehts allerdings auch nicht schneller.
Habe vor ca nem Monat den Antrag gestellt einen Anschluss bei der Telekom zu erhalten. Der alte Telefonvertrag war zu diesem Zeitpunkt übrigens schon gekündigt und ausgelaufen.
Gestern habe ich endlich die Geräte erhalten, der  Anschluss ist allerdings immer noch nicht frei geschaltet.
Die Telekom ist so oder so langsam, kundenzufriedenheit ist egal, und da fragen sich einige mitarbeiter warum sie entlassen werden...
By the Way: vor genau 27 tagen habe ich den Vertrag mit der Telekom abgeschlossen...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2009)

Mysterychans hat gesagt.:


> Die Telekom ist so oder so langsam, kundenzufriedenheit ist egal, und *da fragen sich einige mitarbeiter warum sie entlassen werden...*



Das is nich dein Ernst oder?


----------



## ronaldh (16. Februar 2010)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das is nich dein Ernst oder?



Wenn jemand einen 4 Jahre alten Post über Telekommunikation (wo sich die Rahmenbedingungen ja permanent ändern) raus gräbt, meint das wohl doch im Ernst...


----------

